# SIMS incubator



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

My herp nursery 2 has not long packed up after 2 years ( never incubated eggs just used to keep mealies cold when I had them) 

I've heard some good things about the SIM incubators. Where do you get them from and whats the benefits over standard incubation techniques?


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

do you mean the SIM tubs as there just for putting the incubation medium and eggs in and then put that in the incubator.

I know they were talking about making an actual incubator to use there tubs in, but not sure if thats on the market yet.

I've used them for my Fat tail eggs and have had quite good results but then its the first time i've incubated anything so i've not got alot to compare against.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

You can get them from here.

S.I.M. Container (Small) - Lizard Planet

I've been using one this year and it's working really well so far.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Thats them. Its for cresties how do they work sweetcorn?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I just filled up to the fill line with water and vermiculite to stop it sloshing around but you can use perlite too.

Adjust the bars to size you want and then pop your eggs in. They do say you can add small holes for venting but I just open the lid once a week instead.

We've always used a polybox as an incubator in previous years but this year have them in our pantry with an oil fired radiator set at the desired temp.


----------

